# Let's play Quotes and One-Liners



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Let's start a new game which can also bring us new things to think about.

The object is to gather at least 5 quotes or one-liners about popular topics. It can be your own quote from your own experiences, or it can be a statement made by someone else. The one who submits the *5th* quote or line on the current topic can go ahead and choose the next topic.

I will start. *Topic: CHANGE*

#1 Getting over a painful experience is much like crossing monkey bars. You have to let go at some point in order to move forward. - _C.S. Lewis_


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#2....but you don't know what it's like to store up a whole lot of details and then come upon something real. - Carson McCullers - The Heart is a Lonely Hunter.

eta #2 in front of the quote, now waiting for #3 quote re: CHANGE


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#3  "Be the change you wish to see in the World."


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#4 When we are no longer able to change a situation, we are challenged to change ourselves. - _Victor Frankl_


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5 I slept and dreamt that life was Joy
I woke and saw that life was Duty
I acted, and behold, Duty was Joy -Rabinranath Tagore
(changing perspectives) 

New Topic: Indifference


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

1# I don't care!  -Pierre from Maurice Sendack's Really Rosie


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#2 "The price good men pay for indifference to public affairs is to be ruled by evil men." ― _Plato _


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#3 Our indifference towards eliminating evil is participating in the evil out there...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

#4. The Apathy Club meeting for next Tuesday is cancelled due to lack of interest. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5 When everything overwhelms me, the only sane response is indifference. -Me

New topic: Courage


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#1 "I'll get there, if I leave everything but my bones behind," said Sam. "And I'll carry Mr. Frodo up myself, if it breaks my back and heart." ― from _The Return of the King _


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

#2  "Promise me you'll always remember you're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think."  Christopher Robin to Pooh Bear


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

prairiesky said:


> #2 "Promise me you'll always remember you're braver than you believe, and stronger than you seem, and smarter than you think." Christopher Robin to Pooh Bear


Are comments OK within this game? I want to comment that I loved this quote enough that it earned a place in my book. My book? Some call it a diary. I call it 'the book I write shit in'. Forgive the language (even if it's been adjusted here). It's still the name I gave my book of blank pages.


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

#4 Have the courage to bring the change.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

"Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak; courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen." 
Winston Churchill 

Next topic: Love


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#3 on Courage (I believe skipped) - "What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us." - _Ralph Waldo Emerson_

_______________

#1 on Love - "It is not a lack of love, but a lack of friendship that makes unhappy marriages." - _Friedrich Nietzsche _


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#2 If you love someone, let it go.
If it is yours, it will come back.
Otherwise it was never yours.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gravitation is not responsible for people falling in love. 
Albert Einstein


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#4 They ought to find out how to vaccinate for love, like smallpox.  -Anna Karenina by Leo Tolstoy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

“I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do.”
― Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#2 Sign sign everywhere a sign. Blocking out the scenery breaking my mind. Do this, don't do that, can't you read the sign? -5 Man Electric Band


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

"I'll make it to the moon if I have to crawl" - Red Hot Chilli Peppers 'Scar Tissue'

This quote has always moved me in ways I can't really explain.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

traceya said:



> "I'll make it to the moon if I have to crawl" - Red Hot Chilli Peppers 'Scar Tissue'
> 
> This quote has always moved me in ways I can't really explain.


Forgive me but how is that a quote about the topic of RULES?


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

"Integrity has no need of rules."
Albert Camus


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#4 "Rules are not necessarily sacred, principles are." - _Franklin D. Roosevelt_


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

#5 “Any fool can make a rule, and any fool will mind it.” 
― Henry David Thoreau

Next category: honor


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#1 I am ignorant of absolute truth. But I am humble before my ignorance and therein lies my honor and my reward. -Kahlil Gibran


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#2 "The only thing that makes it a part of your life is that you keep thinking and honor it."


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#3 Smears are not only to be expected but fought. Honor is to be earned, not bought. - _Margaret Chase Smith _


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

#4 You will never do anything in this world without courage. It is the greatest quality of the mind next to honor. 
Aristotle


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5 The most tragic thing in the world is a man of genius who is not a man of honor. -George Bernard Shaw

new topic: Laughter


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Side comment - these quotes are great food for thought, no calories added...  

#1 Laughter and tears are both responses to frustration and exhaustion. I myself prefer to laugh, since there is less cleaning up to do afterward. - Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Brownskins said:


> Side comment - these quotes are great food for thought, no calories added...


 I agree! This is a fun game.

#2 The greatest thrill for me is when something I say makes someone laugh. If it makes them laugh so hard that beer comes out their nose, I consider that a bonus! -Me (and yes....I have done that)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

#3 "A day without laughter is a day wasted."
Charlie Chaplin


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#4 Laugh at yourself first, before anyone else can. - _Elsa Maxwell_


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5 He who laughs last, thinks the slowest. -bumper sticker

new topic: Art


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Painting is just another way of keeping a diary. _- Pablo Picasso_

(Uhm... I guess we all keep our own diaries of varying media...)


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

# 2 “Abstract art is a product of the untalented, sold by the unprincipled to the utterly bewildered.” - Al Capp

 - this is humorous - came from a comic strip


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

# 3 There is no must in art because art is free. - _Wassily Kandinsky_
# 4 Everytime I paint a portrait I lose a friend. - _John Singer Sargent_
# 5 There are painters who transform the sun into a yellow spot, but there are others who, thanks to their art and intelligence, transform a yellow spot into the sun. - _Pablo Picasso_

Next topic (hopefully, more will join!): *Funny one-liners from kids*


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#1 Mom I have headache but if you give chips it will be OK.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have to give the background for the funny one liner I got from my kidlet. I was trying to wake her one morning and I said, 'Beep! Beep! Beep! I am your alarm clock going off.' 

#2 'Mom, if the alarm clock is going Beep! Beep! Beep! It's not going OFF, it's going ON.' -my kidlet at age 3.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Ha ha ha 

# 3 _"I think that's his boyfriend..."_ (my daughter says of a animated male lead movie character as he leans over and gives the female lead a quick kiss, and after the short kiss...) _"... I knew it! Now they will have to get married, right dad?"_


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

My friend 'J' had the song 'Let it Be' as an earworm one day and was singing/humming it. Later in the day she overheard her kidlet singing.

#4  "Letter B, letter B, letter B..." almost completely on key! - Chloe (age 2)


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

From my Afraican Grey parrot: Instead of birthday, she says  "Happy Bird Day!" She must think we are saying that because we say a lot of things with "bird" in the sentence to her.

Next topic: moonlight


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I had to do some searching for this one:
"Let me run with you tonight, I'll take you on a moonlit ride..."  Tom Petty


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

"When that moon is big and bright. It's a supernatural delight. Everybody's dancing in the moonlight..." - King Harvest


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#3 'If I lost the light of the sun, I will write by candlelight, moonlight, no light. If I lose paper and ink I will write in blood on forgotten walls. I will write always. I will capture nights all over the world and bring them to you.'  - Henry Collins


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't like posting twice in the same category but here goes:

#5 'Midnight at the Oasis, send your camel to bed. Shadows paintin' our faces, traces of romance in our head.' -Maria Muldaur

new topic: Danger


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

The tendency to turn human judgments into divine commands makes religion one of the most dangerous forces in the world - Georgia Harkness



sheiler1963 said:


> Forgive me but how is that a quote about the topic of RULES?


Sorry Sheila I hadn't read the OP properly - playing the game right now I hope


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

It is dangerous to be right in matters on which the established authorities are wrong. ~Voltaire


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#4 The tragedy of life is not death but danger is that we let die inside of us while we live.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5 'your ability to adapt is far more dangerous to you than any of them will ever be.'  -Stones From the River by Ursula Hegi

new category: Perception


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

#1 “The world is full of magic things, patiently waiting for our senses to grow sharper.” ― William Butler Yeats


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

#3 It is above all by the imagination that we achieve perception and compassion and hope.  - Ursula K. Le Guin 

I hope I didn't jump in and become the thread killer


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

“The optimist sees the donut, the pessimist sees the hole.” 
― Oscar Wilde


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5 However no two people see the external world in the same way. To every separate person a thing is what he thinks it is, in other words...not a thing but a think. -Penelope Fitzgerald

new category: Choices


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Aha! Time to bust out my favorite poem!

#1
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I—	
I took the one less traveled by,	
And that has made all the difference.	

-Robert Frost


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Choose a job you love and you will never have to work a day in your life.
~Confucius


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#4  We choose our own hell and heaven depending on the choices we make in life.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5. I hope I can remember to choose conscience in the face of fear more often in the future, than I have in the past. -Me

New category: Intelligence


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

My all-time favorite (though I can only say this to those closest to me - and they just laugh it off...)  

# 1 “I am so clever that sometimes I don't understand a single word of what I am saying.” 
― Oscar Wilde


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I am changing the category to keep this thread running (cause I collect quotes for a rainy day):

Category:  INSPIRATION

#1 “Inspiration fires you up; motivation keeps you burning.” ― Stuart Aken


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

#2. “The flower that blooms in adversity is the rarest and most beautiful of all.” -from Walt Disney's 'Mulan"


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#3 Everything that is really great and inspiring is created by the individual who can labour in freedom  -Albert Einstein


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#4  "Inspiration and genius - one and the same." -Victor Hugo


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5 "Stung by the splendor of a sudden thought."  Robert Browning

new category: Revenge


----------



## DomEagle (Sep 5, 2012)

#1 "The best revenge is massive success."  Frank Sinatra

Simple, but to the point.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

DomEagle said:


> #1 "The best revenge is massive success." Frank Sinatra
> 
> Simple, but to the point.


Good one!


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#2 Revenge is a dish best eaten cold -Spanish proverb


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#3 “An eye for an eye will only make the whole world blind.” ― Mahatma Gandhi

An oldtime fave...


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

"Before you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves." Confucius


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

prairiesky said:


> "Before you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves." Confucius


^ fifth quote. It's your turn to pick a new category for the next round.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Oops....new category...Trust


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

#1 "Trust starts with truth and ends with truth." ― S. Kalwar

_... the whole truth and nothing but the truth_


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#3 "Trust is like a mirror, you can fix it if it's broken, but you can still see the crack in that mother [expletive]'s reflection."
― Lady Gaga


----------



## Dave Walker (Jul 20, 2012)

#4 (Trust)

"Apart from a few simple principles, the sound and rhythm of English prose seem to me matters where both writers and readers should trust not so much to rules as to their ears." ― F.L. Lucas


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

#5  Honest people are never touchy about the matter of being trusted. -Ayn Rand (Atlas Shrugged) 

New category: Time


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Quote on Time:

#1 "All we have to decide is what to do with the time that is given us.” - Gandalf (Fellowship of the Ring)


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

#3 "Time is relative, and lunchtime, doubly so." -- Douglas Adams, THE RESTAURANT AT THE END OF THE UNIVERSE


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

# 4 Until you value yourself, you won't value your time. Until you value your time, you will not do anything with it. - M. Scott Peck


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

#5 Time and Tide waits for none

Another one: Time is a great healer.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

*DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> #5 Time and Tide waits for none
> 
> Another one: Time is a great healer.


And so it shall! DrDLN, it's time for a new category!  What's your pick?


----------



## Natasha Holme (May 26, 2012)

Can I kick it off again, then?
Subject: Peace

#1:
"You don't fight for peace, you peace for peace." David Icke


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

NatashaHolme said:


> "You don't fight for peace, you peace for peace." David Icke


Peace out, my friend. 

#2 Peace is not an appearance, it is an inward surrender that things will work itself out in the end. - uhmmmmm, by "me"


----------

